
The Mysterious Case of the Missing Internet Billionaire - artsandsci
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/the-mysterious-case-of-the-missing-internet-billionaire
======
nyc111
It's unfortunate that he is focusing on the wrong part of the body. His
problems arise from his gut. He should have spent all that money looking at
the microbiota.

